# [SOLVED] mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'

## Xywa

Mam ciekawy problem

Updetowałem kernela, przekompilowałem (a ponieważ zrobiłem małe zmiany) przekompilowałem ponownie, chciałem podmontować moją partycję /boot żeby wgrać nowe jajko i...

 *Quote:*   

> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'

 

Co ciekawe, ta partycja działa podczas rozruchu - tylko jest problem z podmontowaniem jej.

Zajrzałem ponownie do konfiguracji kernela do >> file system >> i tam nie widzę ext2 - czyżbym źle szukał czy może ext2 nie jest już dostępny w nowych kernelach?

Jak teraz wgrać nowy kernel na /boot ?Last edited by Xywa on Tue Jan 27, 2009 11:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

bootloader widzial ext2 i z niej odpalil jadro, kernel nie musial juz znac ext2, ext2 w kernelu znajdziesz jako "Second extended fs support"

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> bootloader widzial ext2 i z niej odpalil jadro, kernel nie musial juz znac ext2, ext2 w kernelu znajdziesz jako "Second extended fs support"

 

Dzięki za pomoc. Na angielskim forum znalazłem też taką propozycję podmiany ext2 na ext3:

```
tune2fs -O has_journal /dev/sda1
```

Gdzie w miejsce sda1 wstawiamy naszą partycje.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## gall

No raczej lepiej na tym wyjdziesz jak zmienisz ten ext2 na ext3 księgowanie jest czasem bardzo przydatne.

----------

## SlashBeast

W przypadku partycji boot? Tylko niepotrzebnie zjada wolne miejsce.

----------

## gall

Mój błąd ostatnio dużo tematów o ext2/3 pewnie się z tematami pomieszałem. Myślałem że mowa o rootfs.

----------

